# What do you say to a therapist?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I know that you tell your therapist a lot of private things, but isn't that a bit awkward? I'm going to see one today, and I don't like the idea of spilling my guts to a stranger. Would it be weird if I said that I really just wanted some medication?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I know, I find it really hard too. It's supposed to be uncomfortable though that's the reaon you're there. You should tell your therapist you're nervous and uncomfortable, after all the aim is to talk about how you feel and that's how you feel at the time, my first session the first thing she said is "are you nervous? That's ok it's to be expected". Especially since it's your first session they'll take that into account and you'll be able to open up more in time you don't need to bare all straight off the bat. Hmm meds are supposed to be temporary and you'll probably be able to get them in unison with therapy. Good luck I hope it's not too difficult today.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually just ask them for my money back! 

Aye, its tough to open up the first time, but you'd be amazed how good it can feel to just talk about yourself, it gets easier if you do it a few times...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The more you get to know them the easier it gets to talk about things, that is if you get someone you click with.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If you just want medication, why are you seeing a therapist at all? See a psychiatrist for that.

In any case, yes, it can be a little bit awkward at first. But as others have said, it gets easier. A good therapist will help you feel comfortable about opening up. The best thing you can do is be honest. Tell the therapist that it feels awkward to you, and that you're not comfortable "spilling your guts." That would be the best place to start.


----------



## kittymeow (Mar 3, 2010)

they're only there to help. they hear **** every day. you know what i mean? theyre not going to judge you. so just tell them everything and it'll be easier for them to help you


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Basically what everyone else said. It's really uncomfortable to say personal stuff at first, but it gets easier the more you do it. I cried the first time I went, haha. Their job isn't to judge you though, remember that. 
About wanting medication...you can tell your therapist that. Their reaction depends on their beliefs. Some give out meds like they're candy, and others are really reluctant and would much rather do only talk therapy. So just bring it up and see what happens.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I say whatever is on my mind, that's what there for. even if it seems weird sometimes, if your doing something it must not be weird to you so be honest.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Whatever it takes to get what you want. edit. I went yesterday, I just tried to be as honest as I could, it was quite tough really.


----------



## giggles (Apr 30, 2009)

dont worry at all!! from my own experiences with therapists, it takes a long time to get used to them. you have to just MAKE yourself trust them completely. and i know thats hard, but i bet youll find it a huge relief in the end. its only lately ive even been following my therapists advice, and you must, cos im a much better, sociable person than i was 4/5 months ago BECAUSE of it. i have so much faith in therapy
good luck, hope things go great!!


----------

